# Women UPDATE 23/4/11



## John Starkey (21 Apr 2011)

I have been married to my wife for 31 yrs,and together for 34yrs,you would think i understood her and knew a little about her by know   ,well let me tell you young un,s you will never know or understand what a woman will do next or is thinking,they are so unpredictable,it has taken me the best part of 6 months to get her to agree to another setup,then this morning i walk into the garden and she is reading the current issue of PFK,she then says i want one of those patio ponds     ,

see what i mean ,,
john.


----------



## Stu Worrall (21 Apr 2011)

*Re: Women*

  so true john


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Apr 2011)

*Re: Women*

When she says something like that, it's best to go with it while you can!


----------



## nayr88 (21 Apr 2011)

*Re: Women*

Nice one, well done pfk 

So are you gonna take it on mate? They look brilliant.


----------



## Gill (21 Apr 2011)

*Re: Women*

So Feel for you. 
At Least your Wife has not cracked a tank, Flushed a £30 Fish


----------



## Gfish (21 Apr 2011)

*Women*

Go for it! And if she changes her mind halfway through, you can always bury her under the new patio lol


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Apr 2011)

*Re: Women*

If you need help digging mate, you have my number!


----------



## Gill (21 Apr 2011)

*Re: Women*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> If you need help digging mate, you have my number!



Agree, your only in worcester which is 30-40 mins away


----------



## nayr88 (21 Apr 2011)

*Re: Women*

I...Hate....digging!!! Strangly satisfying when your finished though and you look at it like...yeah I dug a proper huge hole?(Footing soak away ect) haha


----------



## BINKSY1973 (21 Apr 2011)

*Re: Women*

Thats a great story. Just goes to show you can never tell what they are thinking.

Cheers Gordon.


----------



## danmil3s (21 Apr 2011)

*Re: Women*

ive no problem digging, long as ive  a  machine


----------



## sanj (22 Apr 2011)

*Re: Women*

I have no wife, but I feel for you guys... why did you do it?


----------



## idris (23 Apr 2011)

*Re: Women*

In defence of women, my wife doesn't understand why I'd spend about 5 hrs getting covered in dust, numb and bloody fingers, painstakingly cutting just 4 pieces of slate that will disappear into my tank and be covered up almost instantly, never to be seen again. If only I'd apply myself to other tasks with such dedication. 
Men! 
And I think she's absolutely right.


----------



## George Farmer (23 Apr 2011)

*Re: Women*

A woman should soften but not weaken a man.  ~Sigmund Freud


----------



## Gill (23 Apr 2011)

*Re: Women*

I just got back from the local car boot.
Wife: What did you just hide in the boot of the Car
Me: Just stuff for next weeks BBQ
Wife: Why would you need vases for a BBQ
Me: Umm, Ummmm, Ummmmmm its to put ice in (best i could think of)
Wife: Ok, when you go out to buy the meat get this this this this and this.

Arghhhhhhh


----------



## idris (23 Apr 2011)

*Re: Women*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> A woman should soften but not weaken a man.  ~Sigmund Freud


I wonder what his wife thought of that?


----------



## Gfish (23 Apr 2011)

*Women*

She probably thought he was having an affair lol


----------



## John Starkey (23 Apr 2011)

Well guys it just gets better in the starkey house hold,we went a family barbie yesterday and my nephew has just got himself sky HD and a new samsung 40 in LED tv,now i have been on to my wife for a year at least the we need to get a new TV,so i get the nephew to show the missus and hey presto new 40 samsung led and sky Hd box on it,s way

2 nil to me i think   ,

john.


----------



## mrjackdempsey (23 Apr 2011)

If they think it's their idea everything is alright, the pro then says 'okay, love of my love if you want a tv and sky plus then I'm getting surround sound' .......or the idiot    who gets nothing


----------



## Garuf (23 Apr 2011)

Every time I see this topic I immediately think of the above.


----------



## Gill (23 Apr 2011)

Another great Example.
On Holiday for 3 Months where aquatics stuff is dirt cheap. 
Me: Plan routes and days when I can go depending on which/where are going and how long for.
Wife: You are not wasting my relatives time by trapesing round looking for fish shops ( as she calls them). 
Me: Lucky enough to get out and go to 2 
Wife: Spent 80% of the holiday Shopping for clothes and Going to the tailors to have this taken in and this measured up. and then going to the jewellers to choose this and that. 
Me: Sit there and get dirty looks if i even mention that i like this and how much is that.


----------



## jazzey (3 May 2011)

I find myself coming to your site more and more often to the point where my visits are almost daily now!


----------

